# K2 Astral Bikes



## rjlnyc (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi all. I have been riding recreationally for about 2 years on a real beater bike. I like riding enough to upgrade to something better. I live in an area which has intense hills and will be using the bike mostly for short rides in heavy traffic and an occasional long ride. 

Climbing hills and riding in traffic are the priorities.

I came across ads for a K2 Astral 3.0, and 4.0 at clearance prices. I can't seem to find any reviews or opinions on these bikes. They would be mail-order from Performance for $319 and $429 respectively. (I am handy with bikes, having had to repair the beater a few times, but would likely take the bike to an LBS for fine-tuning.)

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/...slisearch=true

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/...tegory_ID=3040

Any opinions, experiences, comments would be greatly appreciated, including other bikes that would be good for these intense hills. Thank you all.


----------



## rjlnyc (Nov 11, 2008)

*Bad links*

Sorry...those links apparently expired. here are the specs on the Astral 3.0: ($319.00)

Headset: 1 1/8” Threadless
Frame: 6061 Aluminum Flat Bar Road w/ Reflex Road Tubing
Handlebar: Aluminum Flat Bar w/ Ergo Aluminum Bar Ends
Fork: Aluminum Unicrown and Chromoly steerer
Stem: Aluminum, Threadless
Grips/Tape: Comfort Design, Dual Density
Saddle: K2 Fitness/Road w/ Reflective rear panels
Tires: Kenda Kwest, 700c x 28
Chain: KMC Z7 w/ Reusable link
Pedals: Resin body w/ Steel cage, Toe Clip ready
Wheelset: Rims: Alex DA-16 Double Wall; Hubs: Alloy w/ QR and rear cassette
Bottom Bracket: Sealed Cartridge
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Alivio
Cassette: Shimano HG, 11/30T, 8-speed
Shifters: Shimano MC40 RapidFire Plus
Front Derailleur: Shimano Nexave T301
Seatpost: Spinner SP-200 Alloy Suspension w/ Micro-Adjust
Crankset: SR Suntour NCX, 48/38/28T w/ Chainguard
Levers: Tektro Alloy w/ Reach Adjust
Brakes: Tektro RX-1 Mini Linear-Pull
Rack Mounts: Yes

And specs for the Astral 4.0: ($429.00)

Headset: 1 1/8” Threadless
Seatpost: 6061-T6 Aluminum, 2D Forged Head w/ Micro-Adjust
Handlebar: Aluminum Flat Bar w/ Ergo Aluminum Bar Ends
Fork: Aluminum Taper-Gauge Bladed Unicrown w/ Chromoly steerer
Stem: Aluminum Threadless
Frame: Butted 7005 Aluminum Flat Bar w/ Reflex Road Tubing
Grips/Tape: Ergonomic Design, Triple Density
Saddle: K2 Fitness Road w/ Gel padding and Reflective rear panels
Tires: Kenda Kwick Roller Sport, 700c x 28
Chain: KMC Z72 w/ Reusable link
Pedals: Resin body w/ Aluminum rear cage and toe
Wheelset: Rims: Alex DA-16 Double Wall; Hubs: Alloy w/ QR and rear cassette
Bottom Bracket: Sealed Cartridge
Shifters: Shimano R-440 RapidFire Plus
Front Derailleur: Shimano R443
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Sora
Cassette: SRAM PG-850, 12/26T, 8-speed
Levers: Tektro Alloy w/ Reach Adjust
Brakes: Tektro RX-1 Mini Linear-Pull
Crankset: TruVativ Isoflow Road 3.0, 52/42/30T
Rack Mounts: Yes


Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

rjlnyc said:


> Hi all. I have been riding recreationally for about 2 years on a real beater bike. I like riding enough to upgrade to something better. I live in an area which has intense hills and will be using the bike mostly for short rides in heavy traffic and an occasional long ride.
> 
> Climbing hills and riding in traffic are the priorities.
> 
> ...


They are fine for transportation.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

You do not want a flat bar bike for longer rides, or for serious climbing. The lack of hand placement option could be problematic. Your best bet is to go used if you have serious budget constraints. Do some research on what will fit you before you buy. Don't buy anything that you might say "it's a little bit big," or "it's a little bit small." Chances are if you think it's a little small, it's a lot too small, and the same with too big.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I agree with AlexCad5, you don't want a flat handlebar, you want a curved. I don't regret buying my flat handled bar because it got me into biking and my wife will use it as she hates the curved handlebar. The curved is much more comfortable.

I have K2 road bike with 15,000 miles on it and it's fine. The water bottle boss stripped out easy.


----------

